# Golf and other sports in Alexandria



## islander (Jun 16, 2011)

Are there any decent golfers out there who can rate the course in Alexandria? What are the facilities like?

I'm looking at some options and Alexandria ticks many boxes. My children currently have tennis and gymnastics lessons, plus they play football and rugby. They're pretty keen golfers, too.

What is the sport situation like for primary age children? Are there climbing clubs?

Oh, and what are the schools like? My children are currently in a UK prep school.

Many thanks for helping out.

Islander


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I only know of 2 places around here.

Alexandria Sporting Club (ASC); better known as "Sporting Club" and it is relatively in the center of Alexandria. This is the most famous course around. 

AlexWest; it is a new residential compound outside of Alexandria closer to places like Amreya and Borg el Arab. The compound is still under construction but the golf course is quite nice. There is an old gentleman/coach who was once upon a time a very good athlete. Anyhow, he goes by "Captain Farouk" and he will gladly coach anyone. 

If you are serious about sports, then your best bet is to enroll them into Sporting Club. You may try Semouha Club, but I am unfamiliar with that place. They have very hefty membership fees.


----------

